# Nệm Bông Ép Vải Gấm Chần Gòn Có Gì Đặc Biệt?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (30/7/19)

Trên thị trường nệm, thì nệm bông ép luôn được quan tâm của người tiêu dùng bởi mức giá rẻ và tiện dụng. Qua dòng thời gian và những cải tiến mới, để đáp ứng nhiều nhu cầu hơn của người dùng, nệm bông ép đã được nâng cấp lên, thành sản phẩm mới đó là nệm bông ép chần gòn, vậy nó có gì mới mẻ? có gì khác so với các dòng nệm trước đây?

Cùng Tatana tham khảo và tìm hiểu qua bài viết “ Nệm Bông Ép Vải Gấm Chần Gòn Có Gì Đặc Biệt? ”  dưới đây, để hiểu rõ hơn về loại nệm gấm chần gòn này nhé!

*Cấu tạo nệm*
Nệm bông ép vẫn giữ nguyên đặc tính nguyên thủy cũ. Đó là độ cứng vừa phải, nhờ cấu tạo bởi những sợi polyester, được ép chặt theo công nghệ tiên tiến, liên kết với nhau bằng keo nhập khẩu cao cấp. Tạo lên một khối liên kết bền chặt.

*Thiết kế mới*
Với thiết kế là những sợi polyeser còn giúp cho người nằm còn tăng thêm sự thông thoáng cho người nằm, giúp người nằm không bị hầm, nóng lưng.

Thiết kế với hai loại là dạng thẳng và gấp 3, cho khách hàng dễ dàng lựa chọn. Với dạng 3 tấm có thể dễ dàng di chuyển và tiếm kiệm không gian cho căn phòng, nệm có thể gấp lên trở thành chỗ ngồi hay ghế sofa tiện dụng cho những căn phòng nhỏ.






_Dạng gấp 3 dễ dàng di chuyển trong mọi trường hợp_​
Lớp vỏ áo mềm mịn, với đường may tỉ mỉ, chắc chắn và có thể dễ dàng tháo dời vệ sinh khi cần thiết.

Loại nệm gấm chần gòn mới:

Với chất liệu gấm, những hoa văn và màu sắc được kết hợp hài hòa, trang nhã, được dệt một cách tinh tế mang lại sự sang trọng cho căn phòng.

Nệm được thiết kế êm ái hơn khi chần thêm một lớp chần gòn. Gồm nhiều lớp bông ép chặt lại theo công nghệ hiện đại, tạo nên lớp bông với độ dày 8 li giúp cho tấm nệm được êm ái hơn khi nằm, giúp bạn dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ hơn.






_Bề mặt nệm gấm chần gòn_​
Với độ cứng đặc biệt của nệm bông ép nay được chần thêm lớp gòn giúp cho người nằm định hình được cột sống và phát triển khung xương tốt hơn. Với khả năng năng đỡ tối đa của nệm còn phù hợp với những người về cột sống.

Với những đặc tính riêng biệt đó. Nệm bông ép, còn được bảo hành lên tới 10 năm sử dụng.

*Cách vệ sinh nệm*
Vỏ nệm được may thêm 1 đường dây khóa, giúp dễ dàng tháo dời để vệ sinh. Lưu ý, khi giặt vỏ nệm nên kéo lại đường dây kéo trước khi giặt băng tay hoặc bằng máy. Nhưng, lời khuyên tốt nhất là bạn nên giặt bằng tay với những sản phẩm gấm, để làm tăng tuổi thọ và giữ được màu sắc tươi mới hơn.






_Nệm nên được phơi nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát_​
Với ruột nệm, trường hợp bị vấy bẩn hoặc do bé tè dầm, thì nên: Dựng hẳn tấm nệm lên, và dùng vòi nước xịt trực tiếp vào vết bẩn, sau đó phơi khô dưới ánh nắng nhẹ hoặc râm mát, để sản phẩm được bền hơn. Lưu ý không nên giặt luôn cả tấm nệm, vì như vậy sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm và thời gian sử dụng.

Để hiểu rõ hơn và chạm tay từng sản phẩm các bạn có thể đến với_ thegioinem.com_ và các đại lý gần nhất _xem tại đây_, là những nơi phân phối chính thức của Tatana, để được tư vấn và trải nghiệm sản phẩm nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------

